# Nicht vergessen: Mitmachen beim Award zum Spiel des Jahres



## PCGH_Thilo (18. September 2008)

*Tolle Preise beim Spiel-des-Jahres-Award gewinnen*


Beim BÄM!-Award können Spieler selbst über die besten Spiele des Jahres abstimmen - und interessante Preise gewinnen. Neben exklusiven Eintrittskarten für die Preisverleihung gibt es auch tolle Sachpreise zu gewinnen.

Mit dabei: Ein 32-Zoll-Samsung-Fernseher im Wert von 900 Euro, ein Ultraforce-Gaming-PC im Wert von 999 Euro, verschiedene DVD-Pakte von 20th Century Fox, Motherboard von Abit, fünf Sennheiser PC 350 Headsets im Wert von je 200 Euro sowie zwei Titus Jubiläums Skateboards - und weitere Preise. 

Um an der Verlosung teilzunehmen, müsst ihr euch auf der Webseite des BÄM!-Awards registrieren und eure Stimme für euren Favoriten abgehen - schon nehmt ihr am Gewinnspiel teil. 

• Zum Gewinnspiel  
• Zur Abstimmung

Über 400.000 (!) Stimmen wurden mittlerweile abgegeben, und offenbar findet jemand den Award so toll, dass er zwischenzeitlich von einem Angreifer mit Zählskripten bombardiert wurde. 
Also: Nicht verpassen und fleißig wählen. Geht auch mehrfach!


----------

